# re-upholstery



## Forbern (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re-upholstery of Motorhome*

We am wanting to replace my cushions, in motorhome, We would like something very comfortable, as the present ones are 'doing our back' in. Any recommendations are welcome. Thanks in anticipation of a reply


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Re-upholstery of Motorhome*



Forbern said:


> We am wanting to replace my cushions, in motorhome, We would like something very comfortable, as the present ones are 'doing our back' in. Any recommendations are welcome. Thanks in anticipation of a reply


Ditto for Leeds area too please.


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

We had our new m/h re-upholstered in leather by http://www.foam.co.uk/index.htm Selwyn or Kevin are the contacts i had and was extremely satisfied , both on price and quality .
if you'd seen the colour of the original upholstery you'd understand why SWMBO made a change a pre-condition of the purchase .
They are near junction 28 of the M1 .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Regal Furnishings, Ilkeston

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

lots of recommendations on here for them (including me)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There must be one near Leeds.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There must be one near Leeds.


Isn't Ilkeston near enough? :roll: I went there from Bognor (albeit on the way to somewhere even further north...)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > There must be one near Leeds.
> ...


Yeah if you like to do 3 hour round trip journeys, twice, 380 miles altogether, when there might be someone who knows one in Leeds, my carbon footprint is big enough ta very much :roll: :roll:


----------

